# Christmas present for me



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I got a dvd from http://www.aixrecords.com today and played it tonight. I got the Ernest Ranglin set and I really enjoyed watching/listening to it. I didn't know it but he is Jamaican and played at my girlfriend's cousin's wedding. I had never heard of him before I saw the dvd on that site. 
Anyway, the 5.1 sound is great and the video was shot in HD. It appeared to be shot in a club but there was no audience. Music was a Caribbean/jazz sound to me. Well worth the money. I'm planning on getting others from them too. 

This set did raise one question for me though, there are two discs in the set with different formats on the discs. I put the DVD Audio in my XA-2 first and it wouldn't play. I then put in the CD audio disc and the player wouldn't recognize that there was a disc in it. I didn't know there was such a thing as a DVD audio player, am I that out of touch?


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice presents. My Christmas present to me was two-fold. I bought Chris Botti Live on Blu-ray and AC/DC Live at Donington Blu-ray, along with the Planet Earth Blu-ray set. I absolutely love concert DVD's, and after upgrading to Blu-ray, it has taken the experience to new heights.


----------

